# Disconnect with 2 loads ?



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I legally tap the load side of a 480v/200A Disconnect to turn off 2 pieces of equipment ?

1 being a 100A Panel the other a 75kva xformer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Um, no.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

joebanana said:


> Um, no.




Ya didn’t think so... 

How can I bring in (1) 200A feeder and jump out to (2) 100A devices ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

WronGun said:


> Ya didn’t think so...
> 
> How can I bring in (1) 200A feeder and jump out to (2) 100A devices ?
> 
> ...


A gutter and two disco's.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

joebanana said:


> A gutter and two disco's.




I can tap the 3/0 copper in a can and drop down into (2) 100A Disco’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That is exactly what you have to do. Tap conductors will work depending on the distance and they must also end in an overcurrent protective device.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't see why not. 10' tap rule.
That xfmr. is going to suck up to 90A. So depending on the load you're planning on putting on the panel, adjust accordingly


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

+1 10' tap rule


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes. 

Another point I'd like to make... the fact that he has a disconnect rated at 200 amps says nothing about the overcurrent protection provided ahead of (or by) this disconnect. You could use a 2000 amp disconnect to turn off a light bulb on a 15amp protected circuit if you wanted to. Has nothing to do with the original basic tap rule question, but some seemed to have gotten distracted by the disconnect rating.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe yes maybe no. I see no issue with the panel using the 10’ tap rule as long as it has a main breaker. Regarding the transformer it’s going to depend what type because you can only up the fuse size in certain instances.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I would use either 10 foot or 25 foot tap rules depending on how you lay it out but most common is 10 foot tap rules once you understand it clear it become easy to deal with it. 

Spatz did post a perfect photo what it should be done in correct way.

But just be aware of transformer conductor rating so pay attention to that.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Good to know

However , we updated the panel to fit a 480V/200A main breaker and then fed the 75 KVA xformer with a 480V/100A breaker 

Since we are now feeding the new 120V/208V with 200A we also updated that panel to fit a 200A main. 

All said and done. Power on. Inspection tomorrow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Good to know
> 
> However , we updated the panel to fit a 480V/200A main breaker and then fed the 75 KVA xformer with a 480V/100A breaker
> 
> ...


I'd been wondering what you came up with. Good luck for the green sticker


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You ever see a single feed to a kitchen that breaks up for cooktop and oven?


----------

